

Show HN: Instant Collaborative Lists by Email - chezmo
http://mailpad.eu/

======
jraedisch
I like the simplicity. I guess, the namespace will become clouded quickly, so
users will probably develop a lot of different naming schemes - and probably
forget the one or the other name. Some privacy info, e.g. "Will you sell my
e-mail address" might be well received.

